# Info See Jällunden in Schweden



## akkadianer (3. April 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Wir 4 Angler ausem Münsterland,fahren ende Mai ( das erstemal)
nach Schweden an den Jällunden.

Da ich nur 2 beitäge in den letzten 5 Jahren über den See im Internet gefunden habe, versuche ich es mal so!
Da wir nur ein Boot dort bekommen können, nimmt mein Schwager sein Schlauchboot und sein Aussenboarder mit.
Darum würden wir gerne wissen ob man dort aufen See mit Benzinmotor fahren darf oder nur Elektro. Die Ferienhaus Vermittlung weiß es nicht ganz genau. 

So wie Tiefenkarte habe ich schon im Internet gefunden, aber wer schonmal an diesem See war und noch ein paar brauchbare Tipps für Schweden Neulinge hat, kann sich gerne mal melden.
Unsere Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander, aber wir Angeln bestimmt auch mal auf Weißfisch und Aal falls es diese 
dort gibt.

Gruß Toby


----------



## Connaught (3. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Hi,

sofern du den Jällunden südlich von Gislaved meinst, sollte es problemlos möglich sein einen Benziner zu nutzen.

Connaught


----------



## akkadianer (3. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Nabend, 

ja den meine ich, dort gibt es auch ein Campingplatz ( Jälluntofta stugby) habe dort schon ein paar mal angerufen
aber niemanden erreicht. Auf den Fotos dort habe ich auch Benziner gesehen aber ich weiß nicht alt die sind? 
Wollen ja nichts verkehrt machen oder um sonst alles mit schleppen.


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Tach Toby ! Ich habe festgestellt , das an einigen Seen in Schweden 2Takt Motoren verboten sind . Wir konnten bislang unseren 6 Ps Viertakter überall einsetzen , auch am Jällunden .    Gruß  Wf    |wavey:


----------



## barschtofun (4. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Ich selbst habe an diesen See noch nicht gefischt , und kann Dir leider nicht helfen. Aber wenn Ihr da seid hilft Dir der Peter aus dem Angelladen in Gislaved gern weiter . Der kennt den See bestens , er geht dort sehr viel fischen.

www.giprofiske.se


----------



## akkadianer (4. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Danke danke , 
für die Antworten und die Hilfe.

Frage an wobblerfan: wie ist der See , sehr schwer zu beangeln, viele Steine knapp unter Wasser oberfläche? 
Lohnt sich auch das Schleppen mal?
Wie  gesagt es ist unser erster Angel Urlaub!!!

Und Barschtofun auch Danke, habe den Peter dort angerufen und gefragt, der sagte das es kein Problem sei dort zu fahren.
Werden ihn aber bei der anreise direkt ein Besuch abstatten. 

Gruß Toby


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Moin Toby ! Ein landschaftlich schöner See , der auch seine Tücken hat ( Untiefen ) , wie viele Seen in Schweden . Nehmt auf jeden fall ein Echolot mit , es wird Euch gute Dienste leisten . Und wenn Ihr bei der Ankunft ohnehin erst beim  grippofiske vorbeischaut , könnt Ihr dort ja auch eine Tiefenkarte erstehen ! Darauf kann man schonmal erkennen , wo Untiefen sind . Ich hab zwar eine Karte , aber das ist nur eine kleine . Wir haben drei Wochen nur geschleppt und allerhand Hechte gefangen , alles auf Wobbler . Zander hatten wir nicht , es sollen aber welche vorhanden sein #c
 Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## akkadianer (5. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Hi wobblerfan
Hört sich gut an mit den Schleppen, werden wir auf jedenfall 
probieren.  Ja die Tiefenkarte hab ich schon aber vielleicht 
hat der Peter dort im Angelladen ne bessere. 
Ein Echolot haben wir auch schon, das mit Untiefen ist glaub ich normal in Schweden , hoffe das der Motor heile bleibt; -)
Wollen es auf jedenfall auch auf Zander probieren, Vertikal mit Gummi an den Kanten, mal schauen was bei rumkommt.
Werde auch berichten!!!
3 Wochen angeln ist schon ne Hausnummer, da konntet ihr den See ja bestens erkunden!
Gabs ein Top Köder wenn man fragen darf und wie groß,
oder war es von Tag zu Tag anders? 
Die sagen mir alle hier in den Geschäften du musst Riesen 
Wobbler und Gummis mit nehmen, die natürlich auch ihren Preis haben, groß fängt groß?
Gruß Toby


----------



## Immer Schneider (5. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Moin,

auch ich habe den See nun schon 2x beangelt und kann nur sagen, passt auf die Untiefen auf. Wie so manche da mit dem Benziner über den See vom Campingplatz Richtung Norden gehämmert sind, puh entweder hatten die genaueste Ortskenntnisse oder einfach nur Glück. Gerade im Verlauf der Inseln von vermutlich Eurem Haus kommend Richtung Westen, wo sich der See dann nach Norden und Südosten weiter fortsetzt gibt es eine fiese Stelle. 1m weiter nach Steuer- od. Backbord und schon knallts. Je nach Wasserstand erst am Bug und mit etwas Schwung gleich danach am Heck. Bei meinen beiden Aufenthalten lagen die Spitzen der Felsen entweder genau in der Wasserlinie (bei leichter Welle nicht zu erkennen) bzw. 10 cm darunter. Richtung Norden geht es aus einer Tiefe von 7-8m auch recht abrupt hoch auf ich meine mich zu erinnern knapp 0,5m. Das tut dem einen oder anderen Außenborder schon mal weh. 
Aber jetzt keine Panik, wer konzentriert ist, sich lieber einmal langsam vortastet statt permanent ans angeln zu denken, kann mit einem Echolot und Reaktionsschnelle die Situation schon meistern.
Zander gibt es definitiv im Jällunden, nur lassen die sich zum Glück nicht so einfach erwischen. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen Zander im Jällunden auf die typischen Gummitaktiken Jiggen u. Dropshot bekommen, weder im Sommer noch im Herbst. Nur geschleppte Wobbler zum Teil vom Grabbeltisch in natürlichem Dekor (Weißfisch, Barsch) und einer Größe von 8-20 cm oder geschleppte Blinker brachten im August den einen oder anderen Zander (Tiefe 6-8m, abends dann schon bei 2 m), im Oktober ging auf Zander gar nichts. Hecht ging im Sommer so gut wie gar nicht, dafür damals im Oktober um so mehr. 
Ansonsten fängt man die beinahe allgegenwärtigen Barsche, leider bei mir nie größer als 30cm, Brassen bis Klodeckelgröße, Rotaugen und nach Sonnenuntergang auch mal Aal vom Steg aus. Ich würde auch noch gute Schleien in den mit Seerosen bestandenen Buchten vermuten. Gefangen habe ich noch keine, hab es aber auch noch nie gezielt versucht.
Wenn ich richtig vermute, könnte Euer Haus das gleiche sein, dass auch ich immer am Jällunden (alleine bzw. zu zweit) hatte. Falls ja, dann sollten zwei von Euch vieren unter 1,75m gross sein und mindestens einer davon weniger als 80 Kilo wiegen. Das Bett im zweiten Schlafzimmer ist echt klein und eher was für Kinder. 
Der Elektro-Motor ist gut, verbraucht aber auf einer Tour von ca. 5 Std eine volle Batterie. Das Aufladen dauert ca. 14-16 Std. Je nach Wind sollte man für Notfälle den zweiten Akku mit an Bord haben und/oder einen Ruderer in top Kondition. Das Boot ist einfach ein wenig zu groß und zu schwer für den Motor. Rutenhalter konnte ich trotz handwerklichem Geschick nicht zufriedenstellend am Boot befestigen. Die Wandung ist einfach zu breit und zu schräg. Ist nicht schlimm, hält man die Rute in der Hand, hat man beim Schleppen unmittelbar den Kontakt zum Fisch.
Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal an Infos, wenn nicht, frag einfach weiter. Tiefenkarte hast Du ja schon.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## akkadianer (6. April 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Ja super Danke für den tollen Bericht!!!#6
Das Haus ist das gleiche, wir reisen mit Wohnmobil an,
zur not kann da noch einer schlafen. 
Fürs Boot haben wir uns bis zu 13 cm breite Rutenhalter geholt, das sollte hoffentlich reichen.
Dann habe ich schon mal ein paar passende Wobbler im Sortiment.
Wollen halt mit Außenborder raus und dann den Emotor zum
Angeln benutzen, wenn es geht.
2 te Batterie haben wir auch schon eingeplant.
Ich selber hab noch ein Minn kota Vektor mit 24 V und 80 lbs,
bin schon am überlegen ob ich den mit nehmen, der hat so eine schnelle 180 °C Drehung mit eingebaut.
In der Bucht werden wir unser Glück bestimmt mal auf Schleie,
Aal oder Brassen versuchen,  der Steg sieht ja Top aus und geht weit rein. 
Aber was ich halt auf der Tiefenkarte gesehen habe ist das es Richtung Norden bestimmt interessanter ist zu Angeln,
halten wegen den Untiefen und den engen stellen.
Aber werden uns auch erstmal langsam ran tasten, 
wollen ja unsere Kaution wieder haben;-).
Gibs da auch ein Guide? 
Gruß Toby


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Hallo akkadianer,

ich bin mit meinem Beitrag zwar zu spät dran, würde mich aber brennend interessieren wie es euch ergangen ist?
Wir  waren letzte Woche am Jällunden und hatten mit starkem Wind und  launischen Fischen zu "kämpfen". Um dem Wind auf den freien  Wasserflächen zu entgehen hatten wir die Buchten und Seerosenfelder im  norden des Sees angefahren. Nach einer Woche Spinnfischen ist es uns  sogar gelungen einen Hecht zum beißen zu animieren. Da die Hechte  entweder noch tief stehen (also nicht in den Buchten) oder wir völlig  talentbefreit bei der Köderführung sind mussten wir uns doch dem Wind  auf den offenen Wasserflächen stellen. Hier konnten wir dann doch den  ein oder anderen Hecht und Zander beim Schleppfischen fangen, jedoch  mussten wir uns jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten, was für den Jällunden nicht  ungewöhnlich ist. Nach einer Woche Angeln und 30Liter Zweitakterbenzin  konnten wir uns dann stolze Fänger eines 65cm Hechtes und eines 60cm  Zanders nennen. Alle anderen Fische waren weit unter dem Schonmaß. 
Auch  unsere Schwedischen und Deutsche Angelkollegen auf dem Campingplatz  Jälluntofta zeichneten ein ähnliches Bild ihrer Ausfahrten. Zwar konnte  sich ein schwedischer Kollege mit einem "Massenfang" von 4 Hechten an  einem Tag brüsten, doch wird das Erlebnis dadurch etwas unspektakulärer  wenn man erfährt das die Hechte so klein waren dass sie glatt durch ein  Nudelsieb gerutscht wären. 
Da ich nun zum dritten mal diesen  vermaledeiten See befischt habe, ist mein Fazit zu dem See:  Landschaftlich schön, wer aber extra aus der Bundesrepublik zum Angeln  nach Schweden fährt und von Meterhechten träumt wird nach einem Besuch  am Jällunden vermutlich bei dem Traum bleiben. 
Wir wurden mehrfach  auf den Bolmen der nur wenige Kilometer weiter liegt verwiesen und  werden das im kommenden Jahr auch ausprobieren. Zwar gibt es dort auch  viel Wind und launische Fische aber ich habe ja nun ein Jahr Zeit an  meiner Köderführung zu arbeiten #q  

Also akkadianer, wie ist es euch ergangen, bin super neugierig?


----------



## daniel_ (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*



Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo akkadianer,
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Beitrag zwar zu spät dran, würde mich aber brennend interessieren wie es euch ergangen ist?
> Wir  waren letzte Woche am Jällunden und hatten mit starkem Wind und  launischen Fischen zu "kämpfen". Um dem Wind auf den freien  Wasserflächen zu entgehen hatten wir die Buchten und Seerosenfelder im  norden des Sees angefahren. Nach einer Woche Spinnfischen ist es uns  sogar gelungen einen Hecht zum beißen zu animieren. Da die Hechte  entweder noch tief stehen (also nicht in den Buchten) oder wir völlig  talentbefreit bei der Köderführung sind mussten wir uns doch dem Wind  auf den offenen Wasserflächen stellen. Hier konnten wir dann doch den  ein oder anderen Hecht und Zander beim Schleppfischen fangen, jedoch  mussten wir uns jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten, was für den Jällunden nicht  ungewöhnlich ist. Nach einer Woche Angeln und 30Liter Zweitakterbenzin  konnten wir uns dann stolze Fänger eines 65cm Hechtes und eines 60cm  Zanders nennen. Alle anderen Fische waren weit unter dem Schonmaß.
> ...



Danke für den Bericht, klingt nicht so wirklich gut. Aber auf dem Bolmen ist ganze nicht einfacher. Gerade dann wenn sich die Hechte wieder ins Tiefe verzogen haben... Außer ihr steht auf Tagelange Schlepptouren...
Aber hattet ihr auch meist Nord-Ost-Wind?


Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## akkadianer (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

Hallo zusammen,
nun mal ein kleiner Bericht von uns am Jällunden. 
Die Anreise verlief reibungslos und das Ferienhaus war auch sehr schnell gefunden. Sachen raus, Boote fertig gemacht und los! Als erstes die Schilfkanten beangelt und auch schon nach den ersten 3 std. den ersten Hecht 40 cm, das wars dann aber auch vom Boot,  nachts dann noch ein Zander vom Ufer.
Nächsten morgen um 5  raus und und wieder 3 kleine Hechte
in 2 std. Und dann leider nur noch abends beim schleppen den 2 Zander, 
das wars dann aber auch.
Die nächsten 2 Tage verliefen fast genauso, bis wir uns dafür entschieden haben auf einer Insel an einer interessanten Tiefenstruktur des Wassers niederzulassen.
Nach mehreren fehlbissen auf Köderfisch kam dann der erste Zander mit 55 cm und der darauf folgenen Nacht noch 5 weitere dazu :m. Das haben wir dann den rest des Urlaubs auch weiter so gemacht und auch noch sehr gut gefangen.
 Man konnte Abends den Wecker stellen, kurz vor Sonnen Untergang kamen die ersten Zander bisse! Und unser Glück bzw Highlight war das mir am ersten Tag auf der Insel ein guter Fisch abgrissen ist, samt Schnur und Vorfach, aber am 3 tage hatte ich wieder ein Hänger und nach ein paar versuchen ihn wieder frei zu bekommen merkte ich plötzlich ein widerstand,  oh da ist doch was, und es war schöner Hecht, (putzmunter) samt Vorfach und Hacken im Maul von vor 2 Tagen.
Alles im ganzen ein wunderschöner und erholsamer Angelurlaub in Schweden!!!
Wir kommen auf jedenfall wieder
Gruß Toby

P.S. Zander gebraten an einer leichten Champignon Weißwein Soße mit Pilaw Reis nur zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

@daniel

Hallo,

Die ersten Tage hatten wir Süd Ost Wind. Danach drehte der Wind und der wehte wie du richtig sagst aus dem Norden. Subjektiv empfunden war das Angeln bei Nordwind schwieriger da es dann kaum noch Windschatten gab


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. August 2014)

*AW: Info See Jällunden in Schweden*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Kollegen,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]entgegen meiner letzten Aussage den Bolmen künftig dem Jällunden vorzuziehen hatte sich bei mir kurzfristig die Option ergeben nochmals an den Jällunden zu fahren, so dass ich mich spontan ins Auto gesetzt habe und nun doch wieder eine Woche an diesem See verbracht habe. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich war letzte Woche, also KW34 vor Ort. Kurz vor meiner Abreise warnte mich mein Vater vor weitläufigen Waldbränden in Schweden, das damit offensichtlich nicht Smaland gemeint war konnten wir dann direkt vor Ort feststellen. Mit unserer Anreise an den Jällunden setzte ein über Tage anhaltender Wolkenbruch ein, bei dem man beim Worte „Waldbrandgefahr“ nur schmunzeln kann. Binnen dieser Woche stieg das Wasser in diesem 870hektar großen See um 15cm an. Die Folge dieser ungeheuren Wassermasse führten zu einer Abkühlung der Wassertemperatur von 3,5°C  und ja, der Wind war auch stets präsent.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir hatten jedoch nicht vor uns deshalb das Angeln vermiesen zu lassen, und konzentrierten uns daher überwiegend auf den nördlichen Seebereich da man hier *a*. Windgeschützer und *b.* im Falle eines Gewitters und Blitzeinschlägen (kam wirklich vor) schnell ans Ufer flüchten konnte. Anfangs verbrachten wir die Zeit mit größeren Schlepptouren wobei wir hier nur wenige Fische und wenn dann nur klein fingen. Das Spinnfischen blieb wie auch in meinem letzten Bericht geschildert eine brotlose Kunst da sich die Hechte einfach nicht zum beißen hinreißen lassen wollten. Einzige wirkliche erfolge konnten wir nur beim Angeln mit Köderfischen erzielen die wir vor und hinter Kanten in der Nähe unseres Campingplatzes auslegten. Da das fischen mit Köderfisch uns zumindest verriet auf welchen Wassertiefen wann mit Zandern zu rechnen war, nutzten wir diese Beobachtung und stellten das Schlepp und Spinnfischen komplett ein und verlagerten uns Schwerpunkmäßig aufs Vertikalangeln. Letztlich brachte uns diese Methode die meisten Fische ein, da sich die Zander auf Grund der massiven Wetter und Wasserveränderung komplett auf den Grund abgelegt hatten, Hechte haben wir im Urlaub nur wenige zu Gesicht bekommen. Zwar konnten wir einige maßige Fische landen, die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische belief sich jedoch auf 35-40cm. Das entspricht auch der Durchschnittsgröße der Zander dieses Sommers und der vorhergehenden Touren. Im Prinzip haben wir trotz widriger Bedingungen keinen schlechteren Schnitt gemacht als bei unserer Maitour, ich werde aber nächstes mal wirklich den Bolmen in Angriff nehmen von dem auch in diesem Forum so viel gutes zu lesen ist…[/FONT]


----------

